# CA AR Question



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

So, in CA an AR must have a "bullet button" and magazines of 10 rounds or less. My question is, if I find an AR I like/want that is not CA compliant, can it be purchased and then shipped to an FFL without the magazines and have the bullet button mod done afterwards? Thanks in advance for your help,


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I posted your question on the AR15 forum here is the link: CA AR Question - AR15.COM


----------



## guardrail (May 23, 2010)

What is a bullet button?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

ponzer04 said:


> I posted your question on the AR15 forum here is the link: CA AR Question - AR15.COM


Thank you!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

guardrail said:


> What is a bullet button?


In CA for an AR to be compliant the magazine must be fixed. The "bullet" button replaces the magazine release button and can only be activated with the use of a tool. The point of a bullet can be used as, and is considered, a tool. Hence the name, "Bullet Button".


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

yes. We sell lowers to CA all the time.

We install the Prince 50 button. They must be shipped to a shop willing to accept an outside transfer...from outside the state. They must provide their CFL number and the shipper has to process the transfer through the CA DOJ.

There is a list of brands that is restricted but if the brand you want is not on that list, you are good.


----------

